# where to buy long vivexotic vents?



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

does anyone know where i can buy the long vivexotic air vents? i'm halfway through a fake rock background and one of my dogs has chewed one of them up! :devil: 


so i now need a new one obviously! 

if anyone can help i'd be very grateful

Thanks in advance
: victory:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Any reptile shop that stocks the range should have access to spare parts via their wholesaler.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

jimmythetramp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> does anyone know where i can buy the long vivexotic air vents? i'm halfway through a fake rock background and one of my dogs has chewed one of them up! :devil:
> 
> ...


We do them.


----------

